# The message text area



## Ardamir the Blessed (Jun 15, 2003)

Can the box in which you type your posts be made wider? Sometimes I think it is cumbersome to find specific parts in my post when I am typing it, because the box is too narrow.


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 15, 2003)

A worthy suggestion; but on the other hand the "Preview Reply" button shows your post as it is shown 'normally'. Perhaps you could pick out things from there?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 16, 2003)

Or, if possible, change the screen resolution on your PC to make things appear waaaay bigger, wider, better...


----------



## Ardamir the Blessed (Jun 17, 2003)

*Lantarion*, I am trying to do that, but if your post is a long one with many quotes and passages, it is still pretty hard to find what you are looking for in the message text area.


----------



## MacAddict (Jun 17, 2003)

I used to use Netscape 4.7 and it never did that. It would always 'auto-return' as if it had run out of space. I now use Mozilla and it does 'run on', so my word of advice is: See if you can find a copy of Netscape 4.7 cause otherwise, theres not much you can do about it (other than what has already been suggested). Btw, did that sound ridiculously complicated? 


~MacAddict


----------

